#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Conditional Format Shape Line from a Value

## trainer75

Hi all,

Wonder if someone can assist.

I am trying to automate a shape to change colour based on the value that is entered into it from a formula.
Ie if its 95+ then it'll be green, 85 to 94 it'll be yellow, and then 84 below would be red.

I hope that makes sense,
Thank you to those who create these forums to help us excel novices and thank you in advance for your help.

Trainer75

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Conditional formatting cannot be applied to shapes. This can be done with VBA if you provide more information about how the formula works. There might be some way to display different shapes depending on the value but that might be tricky, not sure if it's possible.

It would help immensely if you posted a sample file us to try solutions.

----------


## trainer75

Conditional Format Shape Example.xlsx

Hi There,

I think i have added my example attachment correctly.
I wasn't sure if it could be done or not, thank you for your assistance

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I am sorry for the long delay. I hope this will still be helpful. A macro was required for this solution.

----------

